# Finished with 2018 Costume Mask!



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

View attachment 550707


I took the long way round with making the mask base for this one. Instead of buying a mask or paper macheing a bust, I cut pieces of matte board and cut them to the shapes of the contours of my face, then taped them into shape. I then covered it with paper towel mache. Wish I'd have taken a pic of that during the process, but oh well. Here's the back: 

View attachment 550705


I then took some sculpey and made the beak. I painted it with my favorite thing ever, Anita's Ultra Gloss Paint ( https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-H...s/Anitas-Ultra-Gloss-Acrylic-Paint/p/CP50AHGP ). I put no glaze or gloss on the thing!

I then cut up pieces of patterned fabric to make the feathers. I painted the gold around the eyes with Extreme Sheen craft paint ( https://decoart.com/metallics/extreme-sheen ). 

And that's about it!

Trying it on:

View attachment 550709


View attachment 550711


----------



## DisturbedGhost (Jun 30, 2018)

I love it! Great job!


----------

